# Really really really need chainsaw sound track



## Jtracc (Sep 15, 2014)

Ok so this year I am going chainsaw masacre theme'ish in my yard haunt. Half of the haunt will be inside a garage so I DO NOT want to use a real chainsaw (even though I would love to). I need a chainsaw sound track that lasts at least 30min. I cant find it anywhere! I have looked all over the net and cant find anything. If anyone has any info as to where I can pick up something like that, let me know, going nuts over here.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

No need to go nuts, bonkers is more than acceptable here.....LoL  
Let me go thru m library & I'll upload you a few. If it's what your looking for, I can extend it however long you need it 

DL


----------



## Jtracc (Sep 15, 2014)

Dark lord said:


> No need to go nuts, bonkers is more than acceptable here.....LoL
> Let me go thru m library & I'll upload you a few. If it's what your looking for, I can extend it however long you need it
> 
> DL


wow your a lifesaver!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Just PM-ed you the link, can add blood curdling screams if necessary....lol


----------



## Jtracc (Sep 15, 2014)

Dark lord said:


> Just PM-ed you the link, can add blood curdling screams if necessary....lol


oh please do! Track # 3 is my favorite.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Jtracc said:


> oh please do! Track # 3 is my favorite.


Track 3 with death screams it is then   Pm-ed ya.


----------



## Thriller (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm in need of realistic chainsaw sounds too! I was planning on maybe renting a real one, but due to low funds and no transportation, I doubt it's feasible.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thriller said:


> I'm in need of realistic chainsaw sounds too! I was planning on maybe renting a real one, but due to low funds and no transportation, I doubt it's feasible.


I'll shoot you a pm soon


----------



## mattdogg1223 (Oct 25, 2012)

can you pm me it too


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Pm links sent


----------



## bjcliq (Sep 17, 2014)

I think I have an hour long chainsaw soundtrack. I will take a look and see.


----------



## Thriller (Aug 5, 2004)

I've yet to receive the links, but thank you in advance, to anybody who can help!


----------



## bjcliq (Sep 17, 2014)

I found my chainsaw soundtrack. It is an hour long. I am attempting to upload it and will try to share the temporary link.


----------



## bjcliq (Sep 17, 2014)

I tried sending PMs to the ones that asked for a soundtrack. It that does not work ,we will try something else.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thriller said:


> I've yet to receive the links, but thank you in advance, to anybody who can help!


Sent PM with link, sorry I missed your request  my bad -


----------



## bjcliq (Sep 17, 2014)

What site is the best/easy to use to share soundtracks?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

bjcliq said:


> What site is the best/easy to use to share soundtracks?


Personally I got tired of sharing sites locking you out for sharing anything it seems like 4share, etc........I prefer Soundcloud or the one I use mostly now for large file transferring is DropBox.

If your sharing soundtracks or any audio that is copy written, most share sites will not allow you to upload or will warn / lock you out.


----------



## spookman (Nov 10, 2008)

can you pm it to me too? thanks


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

JTracc ... sent you a PM with a pretty long track. Hope you likey.


----------



## bjcliq (Sep 17, 2014)

Thriller said:


> I've yet to receive the links, but thank you in advance, to anybody who can help!


Try this one. https://www.dropbox.com/s/74cnahbsjsdbrm6/sawit.mp3?dl=0


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, by any chance does anyone happen to have this file "floating" around? I just got my hands on a non working chainsaw. Looking to set it up in an indoor haunt this year


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

spiney99 ... sent you a PM with some chainsaw.


----------

